# فهرس الموضوعات الهامة التي انشئتها



## عبد السبوح (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اخواني الافاضل تحية طيبة و بعد :


هذه روابط الكتب و الكورسات التي قمت بنقلها و رفعها علي موقع الارشيف 


Toyota Service Training 

SBC - Sensotronic Brake Control​ 
US Army Mechanic Course

SRS Air Bag

The fundamental of networking 

Basic Knowledge for Wheel Loaders

Tractor Steering Systems

KIA Motors Training Videos

Engine Principles - KIA MOTORS Self Study Program

WGT / VGT - KIA MOTORS Self Study Program 

فيديو تجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المختلفة 

للمهتمين بال Automatic Transmission 

ABS_TCS_EPS - KIA MOTORS Self Study Program 

Common Rail Direct Injection

PSA Peugeot Citroen Technological files 

Automobile Cooling System 

Adaptive brake - abr 

Mercedes Benz Passenger Car Systems 2003 

Fundamentals of steering systems 

Manual Transaxle - KIA MOTORS Self Study Program 

Dynamic Handling Control Systems ‏ 

download Automotive Science Mathematics 

The Haynes Automotive Heating & Air Conditioning Systems Manual 

Light and Heavy Vehicle Technology 4th Edition by moueznet 

An Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design 

Advanced Automotive Technology Visions of a Super Efficient Family Car 

Advanced Vehicle technology 2nd edition by heisler 

Advanced Automotive Fault Diagnosis 2nd edition 

Repair of Vehicle Bodies 5th edition 

تحميل كتاب Auto Fundamentals 

تحميل كتاب BOSH Automotive Handbook 

The Engineering Handbook 

The Motor Vehicle 13th edition 

Bulldozer - KOMATSU Training Course 

Automotive Heating And Air Conditioning flashes 

Manual Drive Train and Axles flashes 

تحميل كتاب
 Automotive transmissions fundamentals, selection, design and application 

Toyota Training Series ‏

Automotive Electronics Handbook 

كتاب Vehicle Dynamics: Theory and Application 

Manual Drivetrains and Axles 

Theory of Ground Vehicles 3rd edition 

بعض اختصارات السيارات abbreviations 

Automatic Transaxle [ A / T ] Basic ‏ 

تحميل كتاب Diesel Engine Reference Book Second Edition 

تحميل كتب Rexroth & Mannsmann في الهيدروليك 

Automotive Technology Training - Engine Repair cd 

KOMATSU Training Aid 

Advanced motion control and sensing for intelligent vehicles تحميل كتاب 

فيديوهات كورس سيارات المعهد الكوري 

تحميل كتاب Modern Control Engineering-Ogata 3rd Edition- 

عايز برنامج ضرورى لفهم جميع اجزاء السيارة 


*شرح منظومة الفرامل وانواعها بالتفصيل* 

​


----------



## سمير شربك (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جهدا كبير مشكور عليه


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بالطبع ليست كل الموضوعات من كتابتي انما فقط قمت بنقلها لينتفع بها الكثيرين من خلال نتائج البحث علي محركات البحث 

فمثلا موضوعات الكورسات قام برفعها مهندس طالب الدعاء وفقه الله و رعاه و جزاه خيرا 

و الكتب الاليكترونية كانت مشروع لانشاء مكتبة خاصة خاصة بقسم السيارات علي موقع الارشيف و المشروع فكرته لدي السادة المعيدين لدينا في قسم السيارات و الجرارات و قام بتفعيلها _مهندس وائل جزاه الله خيرا_

و بالفعل تم رفع كم كبير علي موقع الارشيف بروابط مباشرة و دائمة و تدعم الاستكمال كما هو معروف دائما عن هذا الموقع 

لكن الموقع بعد فترة حذفها بسبب حقوق الملكية و حقوق النشر حيث كانت الكتب مرفوعة بصيغة pdf فيمكن من خلال الموقع معرفة محتواها 

لهذا قمنا برفع الكتب مرة اخري لكن بصيغ غير معروفة و لا يمكن قرائتها بالنسبة للموقع مثل ram
و ما زالت و الحمد لله باقية لم تتعرض للحذف و ربما من المتوقع تعرضها للحذف


و من الجدير بالذكر ان موقع الارشيف لا يسمح برفع امتدادات rar . zip . exe . 

لهذا يتم الرفع لاي ملف صيغته من هذه الصيغ بامتداد اخر مقبول لدي الموقع مثل ram . rm . wmv الخ


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا للرد مهندس سمير شريك 

و ان شاء الله اي جديد سأقوم بوضعه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم عبد السبوح 
انه لمما لا شك فيه أن مواضيعك التي نقلتها أثرت القسم ، وافادت جموع المهندسين المتخصصين في السيارات ، واذا كانت التعليقات وعبارات الشكر قليلة ، فيكفيك حسن الجزاء عند الله ، وحسن الثواب ، فبارك الله فيك ، ونحن نتابع باهتمام واعجاب جهودك ، وننتظر جديدك دائما . فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .


----------



## عبد السبوح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا للرد الجميل سيادة المراقب مهندس عاطف مخلوف 

فقط ارجو ان يرزقني الله سبحانه و تعالي الاخلاص في القول و العمل و ان يتقبل ذلك الجهد خالصا لوجهه الكريم سبحانه و تعالي و ان يكفر به عن ذنوبي و كل المسلمين


----------



## عبد السبوح (26 يناير 2011)

*working model 2d هام لطلاب ميكانيكا البرنامج + شروحات*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جازاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع اخي (عبد السبوح )انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
تقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## عبد السبوح (25 فبراير 2011)

و إياك اخي الفاضل طارق حسن 

تم اضافة 

*تحميل كتاب brake hand book* 

*Brake Hand Book


    (e - book)

Edited by
Fred Puhn
Registered Professional Engineer








Published by HPBooks
A Division of HPBooks, Inc.
P.O. Box 5367, Tucson, A2 85703 6021888-21 50
ISBN 0-89586-232-8 
Library of Congress Catalog Number 84-62610
 **© 1985 HPBooks, Inc. 
*​*
Printed in U.S.A.
2nd Printing

Paperback: 176 pages
Publisher: HP Trade (January 1, 1987)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0895862328
 Product Dimensions:  10.6 x 8.4 x 0.5 inches 
 -------------------------------------------

محتويات الكتاب

*******s
Introduction ............................................ 3
1 Basics ................................................. 4
2 Drum Brakes .......................................... 15
3 Disc Brakes ........................................... 23
4 Friction Material ....................................... 34
5 Hydraulic Systems ..................................... 42
6 Brake Pedals & Linkages ............................... 66
7 Power Assist .......................................... 77
8 Other Types of Brakes ................................. 82
9 High-Performance Brakes .............................. 88
10 Testing ............................................. 104
1 1 Maintenance ........................................ 1 21
12 Modifications ........................................ 137
Trouble-Shooting Guide .............................. 1 66
Suppliers List ........................................ 1 69
Reference Tables .................................... 1 71
Index ............................................... 174

-----------------------------------------------

Brake Hand Book
 
21.5 MB
 

اضغط للتحميل
برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال
 
---------------------------------------------------------------
يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي pdf
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد

-----------------------------------------





ما هي الوهابية؟
*


----------



## عبد السبوح (26 فبراير 2011)

*تحميل كتاب Understanding Automotive Electronics sixth edition

**

Understanding Automotive Electronics
sixth edition
 

    (e - book)

By:
William B. Ribbens, Ph.D.

With Contributions to Previous Editions

by: Norman P. Mansour
Gerald Luecke
Charles W. Battle
Edward C. Jones
Leslie E. Mansir








 معلومات عن الكتاب من موقع امازون

Book Description

This comprehensive classic covers the most recent technological advances in operation and troubleshooting of automotive electronic systems and components. 



---------------------

Product Details

Paperback: 480 pages
Publisher: Newnes; 6 edition (December 23, 2002)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0750675993
ISBN-13: 978-0750675994
 Product Dimensions:  9 x 7.1 x 0.9 inches 
Shipping Weight: 1.6 pounds
  -------------------------------------------

 محتويات الكتاب

Preface .................................................. ....................ix
Chapter 1 Automotive Fundamentals........................1
Quiz .................................................. .....................33
Chapter 2 The Systems Approach to Control and Instrumentation ............35
Quiz .................................................. ..........76
Chapter 3 Electronics Fundamentals ..........................................79
Quiz .................................................. ....................106
Chapter 4 Microcomputer Instrumentation and Control ....................109
Quiz .................................................. ..............155
Chapter 5 The Basics of Electronic Engine Control..................................157
Quiz .................................................. ................195
Chapter 6 Sensors and Actuators .................................................1 99
Quiz .................................................. .........................238
Chapter 7 Digital Engine Control Systems........................................241
Quiz .................................................. ................285
Chapter 8 Vehicle Motion Control......................................287
Quiz .................................................. ...............324
Chapter 9 Automotive Instrumentation and Telematics............................327
Quiz .................................................. .....................365
Chapter 10 Diagnostics .................................................. ......367
Quiz .................................................. .....................399
Chapter 11 Future Automotive Electronic Systems...............................401
Quiz .................................................. ......................441
Glossary .................................................. ...443
Answers to Quizzes........................................... .............449
Index............................................. .....................451

-----------------------------------------------
 
Understanding Automotive Electronics
sixth edition
 
26.1 MB
 

اضغط للتحميل
برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال
 
---------------------------------------------------------------
يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي pdf
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد

-----------------------------------------





الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة

كلمات مهمة لكل مسلم في حياته للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله *


----------



## عبد السبوح (26 فبراير 2011)

تم اضافة 


 تحميل كتاب Vehicle Dynamics and Control


----------



## عبد السبوح (1 مارس 2011)

تم اضافة 

*مجموعة من الفيديوهات الجامعة لعمليات وأجزاء السيارات..cdx.

*


----------



## عبد السبوح (24 مارس 2011)

للاسف تلفت معظم الروابط


----------



## عبد السبوح (10 مايو 2011)

*تحميل كتاب automotive control systems 2nd edition*


----------



## عبد السبوح (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تم اضافة 
​
​​
 *Modern Electric, Hybrid Electric, and Fuel Cell Vehicles 2E 2010 تحميل كتاب*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2464037#post2464037*
​


----------



## عبد السبوح (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تم اضافة 

Handbook of Automotive Power Electronics and Motor Drives تحميل كتاب


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*موقع رائع جدا في البحث http://findebookee.com*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2481658#post2481658​


----------

